# Russia Situation WWIV?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Some say Iraq is WWIII

Now Russia is invading Georgia saying they have halted but haven't, hackers have been workin on taking down their gov't websites, which to me =trying to take down communications.

But one mistake: some of them are on US servers :chair: 

Bush has gotten bad publicity from Iraq, but my hat was off to him, when he made press conference to Russia, to "you better back off, now."

So what you think? Russia is working to regain back their full previous country and seize control of the major pipeline that runs along the Georgia border?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

if you feel like giving out hugs, ill take one


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Georgia is a 70 lb kid who decided to poke a 250 lb kid in the eye repeatedly. Did they not expect retaliation? Of course the larger kid is going to cause more damage when provoked.

I personally think that Bush is overstepping his boundaries. How is it the responsibility of the United States to "issue statements" that slap Russia's hand?? It is not our responsibility to police the world. 

In a recent CBS interview, Bob Costas asked Bush about criticism he has made against China. Costas asked Bush about America's problems. Bush replied, "First of all, I don’t see America having problems." I'm sorry, WHAT?? Bush is so concerned about what other nations are doing that he has turned away from his own country. 



I'll admit it, I did vote for Bush. We all make mistakes


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

America is the world's superpower nation. Given i think we will lose that place and china will take it, but isnt it better to step in then sit on the sidelines? like if a man is abusing a woman, instead of watching, to intervene?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

seen this just now:
http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/08/13/us.russia.diplomacy/index.html



From my understanding of it, Russia is communist. Georgia isn't they have a democracy and president. Which may help why Bush is stepping in, don't want to see Georgia fall into becoming communist, and Russia's at risk of getting kicked out of the G8 summit and NATO :


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Osiris said:


> America is the world's superpower nation. Given i think we will lose that place and china will take it, but isnt it better to step in then sit on the sidelines? like if a man is abusing a woman, instead of watching, to intervene?


I might be inclined to agree, but there is an inconsistency here. I would step in in the case you mention above. But that is not the situation which is occurring.

It's more like this: 
Let Suzy=Georgia
Mary=Russia
I= U. S. 
Let's say I'm associates of both women. We're not really friends, but we have lunch on occasion. Suzy and I live our lives in a similar manner. Mary and I have had some issues in the past, but we get along well. 

I notice that Suzy has been making attacks on Mary. Lots of them. One day, Mary snaps.

Am I going to scold Mary for responding? No. I would likely say, to both women, "I'm sorry, but this is between you."

If th situation were different, and Suzy was doing no harm when suddenly Mary went after her, I would definitely ask Mary "WTF?!" and tell her how i felt about it. 


*looks up at what she's written* Oh dear, I hope that makes sense. I need more coffee


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

akangelfood said:


> I might be inclined to agree, but there is an inconsistency here. I would step in in the case you mention above. But that is not the situation which is occurring.
> 
> It's more like this:
> Let Suzy=Georgia
> ...


I think you forgot I'm a man, and we get confused easily


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm a little fuzzy on the whole thing, but if we're poking our nose into this then there is probably some sort of reason for it. Personally, I say let Russia kick the crap out of whoever is stupid enough to provoke it. It's the only way to keep it from happening all the time, leading only to bigger problems.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Oil...........


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That would be my first guess, yes.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

That's exactly what I"m saying, TOS. Georgia provoked this fight. They are NOT innocent victims here. Georgians were killing Russian peace keepers, that's what started this. Why did the US government not scold Georgia for such acts? Because they share political views with the United States.

And to think, I'm not even a liberal. 

Here's a different analogy, one that I think makes more sense. I have 2 kids, both boys. One is 6, the other is 11. This morning, the 6 year old got mad and smacked his oder brother on the arm. The oldest didn't respond. Then the youngest kicked him. The oldest said, "Knock it off." The youngest growled because he wasn't getting a response, and punched his older brother. I'm sure you can see the analogy so far. 

Guess what happened next? The oldest brother got tired of being attacked, and all of that patience finally left him. The 11 year old punched the 6 year old in the gut. And guess what? It hurt!

The youngest came crying to me, looking for sympathy. I told him the same thing Bush should have told Georgia. "I don't want to hear it. You shouldn't have been hitting him. He's bigger and hits harder. Next time don't pick a fight if you can't handle it."


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Isn't the death count in Georgia over 2000? That would probably give a reason to step in too.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, you'd think that, but nobody is exactly rushing in to help Darfur, either, are they? ( and for the exact same reason, I might add, but I can't elaborate because it might offend somebody )


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Meh, I may offend people, but oh well. I honestly think people expect there to be problems like this in Africa. Don't take it that I approve in any way, but how many people really took notice when Darfur hit the news? Africa has been plagued with violence and unrest for quite some time, so I don't think people were very surprised to hear about this. As said before, it doesn't change the fact that it is a tragedy. 

Now to Russia, I don't think people are saying WWIV, but instead Cold War II. That in itself, makes people listen. I heard on the news, so many analysts saying that Putin just waiting for this. Also with his "appointment" to the newly formed prime minister position, people were waiting for Russia to do something. America's position in this is somewhat interesting. I don't think America is so much helping Georgia, as much as they are resisting Russia. I think this is definitely a case of "the enemy of my enemy is my friend".


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The funny thing is, Russia is supposed to be our friend nowadays.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Russian Nationalism + USSR tanks + USSR nukes = scary.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yah ToS, I think so as well, but Putin has never sat well with the U.S. government. Especially with the creation of a new high ranking position made exclusively for him, it's become a very stressed relationship.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Never fear, where there is oil the United States will be there!!


----------

